# Smoker pics



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pics of the smoker the father inlaw built for us well me to use. Works really well, had enough room to do 7 sockeye on it with some room to spare. There are 4 oven racks that it can hold. The only problem is that this smoker is now only good for fish because I should have seasoned it first but had no time as he wanted to have some to take with him to Edmonton, and I believe some of the fish even made it all the way to TO. We are probably gonna build another one for doing other meat. I really wanna to a nice beef brisket and some jerkey in there. We are thinking also of setting one up for cold smoking so we can do ham, bacon,lox etc. The only thing with a charcoal style smoker is that you do have to keep a fairly close eye on it to make sure the heat is there and the smoke is going whereas an electric one you don't have to worry so much just make sure he pan is full of chips. Although personally I believe that charcoal can't be beat for any form of cooking. What I used for wood was cherry and apple. There was a huge massive piece of a cherry tree left here when we moved in which was perfect and my friend chopped down an apple tree years ago at his place so i scooped a few big chunks of that.

The salmon we did turned out a little salty as we used a bit too much in the brine. All we did for brine was a simple brown sugar and salt mixture which works really well just gotta cut back a bit on the salt. Next time I am gonna try making Indian Candy which is the same brine but with maple sryup too. For those that have never tried Indian Candy you don't know what your missing IMO it is the best kinda smoked salmon around

Not me in this pic, it's the bro inlaw that lives with us


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

As you can see in the last pic there is still a bit of room on the racks, there are 28 pieces in there at the time. I love it cause we can do a fair amount in it. It is also setup to where is we want to hang stuff we can.

So I know there are alot of fishermen out there so if any of you want your fish smoked lemme know. It's a two for one deal, you bring two I get one


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol I was gonna ask for pics. That looks great man!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I like the beer thrown in there for scale. 

Nice looking project!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

good job! my parents have a smoker that i could use at any time. we havent been successful in getting a moose this year, i was hoping to make moose jerky, but, i might go buy some buffalo and make some jerky from that.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Buffalo would make awesome jerky, then again any meat makes good jerky


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

That's pretty badass!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

What I would love to do is make a smoker big enough to do a whole pig! I think if I made a base out of cinder block that would do it


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks nice Aaron. Are those racks from refrigerators? If so, I think they can release toxins when heated up (or at least they used to). I remember years ago I was told that one should NEVER use refrigerator racking as BBQ racks. It definitely looks smokin' though... lol

Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

indain candy the best thing ever


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Stuart, they are actually oven racks so all is good

Yes Johnny Indian candy is the best. My mouth is watering thinking about it lol


----------

